# Way Over Engineered Oil Pot



## lpeedin (Jun 16, 2016)

If interested, here is a link to Part 1 of a 3 part series on machining a way over engineered oil pot. As pointed out in the videos, this pot will be donated to Keith Fenner's What's In Your Box 2016 campaign. Obviously, parts 2 & 3 are on my YouTube channel as well.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice.  waiting for the next one.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 17, 2016)

Here's a link to part 2
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8ASbdCWJOQoNijT9wjsBSg


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 17, 2016)

And here is part 3. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Jun 17, 2016)

Drats Now I have to wait till I get home this evening to watch them.


----------



## kvt (Jun 17, 2016)

That was nice,  I may have to try and make a smaller version of that for my mini lathe.


----------

